# Good news and bad news.



## TxHorseMom (Feb 21, 2011)

We found the perfect house. We decided to move closer to my parents. They are in their early 80's. Doing very well and totally independant, but, I know they are only a fall and a broken hip (or something) away from being totally dependant. So we started looking....Found a nice little house (1000 sq ft) on about 1/4 of an acre, 6 miles from thier house, for only $50,000. (To be fair to the real estate agent, we let her know what our situation was, the fire, forclosure etc before we looked) Needs a bit of work, but not a problem, I love fixer-uppers. Any way, the good news is that our bank WILL lend us the money. The bad news is that we will need $11000 for a down payment and closing fees. Don't quite have that much yet, probably in another 4 months or so to save up for the rest of it Don't know if the house will be sold by then or not. It's been on the market for over 6 months now, so we'll see. We believe that "if it's meant to be" then the house will still be there. If not, then the Good Lord has another place he wants us to be. Time to really start tightening our belts. Frugal tips, here we come!


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Have you asked if the owner is willing to rent till you save up the rest? If thats even posible for you to afford to do. maybe with proof from the bank that you are approved they would consider doing that?


----------



## TxHorseMom (Feb 21, 2011)

No, I don't think that would work. First, we have signed a lease to rent the house we are in until June, and I'm not going to break the lease. Second, we were going to use the time we are leasing to fix up the home. Then when it is finished we would move in, it should somewhat coinside with when the lease is up. If not, once the lease is done (June) if the new house is finished, he will give us a month to month lease until it's done.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Frugal tips?

Today I am making pumpkin bread from a pumpkin that was intended for halloween, and some places have them for cheap right now. (Only, after you bake the pumpkin do taste it: in 20 years I have twice gotten one that was bitter).

The flesh is relatively firm, so I baked the pumpkin, diced it, mashed it, and beat the batter with an egg beater before it was smooth enough: I have done this before and it works well!

It is sweet and cheap!

Silly me, I forgot to add that if this place does not work out, then perhaps something better will come along. It worked that way for me.


----------

